# Campmate Camp Kitchen box with 2 burner stove



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

For sale is a vintage Campmate camp kitchen box with a Coleman 2 burner stove.

Campmate kitchen is in excellent condition.

Coleman stove was used once. Heat reflecting mat to protect cooking surface from heat. Non-stick griddle also included.

$200
Sandy, UT


----------

